# Warmer Weather



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I played yesterday in 90*F sunshine with very little wind, on a course that had very little shade. At least the front 9 had very little shade. Problems came up towards the end of the round in the form of minor dehydration for me. What happened was my wife and I followed our daughter's family on a their maiden trip with a RV they purchased. I had no plans to golf, but I always take my clubs on trips just in case. One thing lead to another so to speak, and I found myself as a single on the first tee box, on a course I had never played before. I later joined up with three other guys.

Here''s what happen. I basically was not prepared physically to golf in this type of weather, on this particular day. I did not eat right, and I did not drink enough water prior to the round. Lot's of soda, but not water. Too much soda caffeine for me. And of course a little age has to be factored in. Now I have already golfed in warmer weather this year, but I planned a head, and suffered no heat related issues. So, after about 14 holes, my swing started to deteriorate. Just felt sluggish, and or tired. I knew what was going on. Started eating some nuts, and drinking more soda, but it was too late. I played poorly the last 4 holes. After getting off the course, and getting back to the RV, my body gave me some grief, probably suffering from pre-heat exhaustion/postration. I am feeling better this morning, but will need to take it easy the rest of today to get back to full normal.....for me. 

I love hot weather, and I am looking forward to later on this week as the weather guy says triple digits will finally be getting here. It's supposed to be 107*F this Friday. My point in this post is to remind everyone that warmer weather is upon on us, especially for those of us in the desert south west. Eating right, and staying properly hydrated prior to a round of golf will allow you score better. If you do not know much about heat exhaustion/prostration, then do your self a favor and "google" the subject. You will be glad you did. "Eat right, drink right, play better" should be on everyone's mind. 

BTW......."Sun Screen". Look it up while you are at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

All great advice Frog! I'm glad you're feeling better today. I'm just the opposite, I don't like the heat at all, my favorite is spring and fall. Give me 50* off the 1st tee with a high of 65* anyday. I use to like winter for outdoor stuff (golf, motorcycles, hunting, etc.) but the older I get the colder I get and winter isn't my favorite anymore.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't like hot weather, but from now until September I won't have much choice, so I just live with it. I wear shorts, Footjoy golf sandals, a wide brim Tilley hat, and sweat a lot.  I drink copious amounts of water, seek shade wherever I can find it, and so far I've survived 35 summers (more or less) on the golf course. I've played many times when the temps topped 100° F... teed off one time in Palm Springs when the temp was 105° at noon... I don't even want to know what it hit by 3 PM. :laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I was at my property in Wyoming and had all four seasons in one day


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It's getting colder here but still warm enough to play if only I could find the time atm.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There's no doubt summer is here now. For the past couple months, it's been windy enough that even 90 degree temps have been comfortable. Now, the rainy season is setting in and when I play in the early mornings, it gets hot and humid with almost no wind at all. It tends to rain right about 3 PM every afternoon. 

All I can say is, God bless high technology golf shirts.

I got myself a little soft sided cooler and I take bananas and peanut butter sandwiches with me to the course since they don't sell anything decent, other than some drinks like Gatorade. I'll usually have 2-3 of those drinks, plus a lot of water and my sandwiches during a round. If I eat a sandwich around the 10th-12th hole, it gives me the energy to persevere through the rest of the round. Otherwise, I seem to play the last few holes in a state of being brain dead and on cruise control... It's not usually pretty.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> It's getting colder here but still warm enough to play if only I could find the time atm.


Cool in OZ? I'll bet if the temperature is lower than your golf score your putting a jacket on. 100f


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My last few rounds have been on the "quick side". One round we played 18 in under 3 hours. This because of the heat spell that had passed through our area. A lot of golfers were staying home keeping cool. Don't blame them. Even in a cart, 115*F is hot. I was going to play today, and even drove to the course. At 2Pm there were 7 carts, and few walkers stacked up on the first tee box. Of course it was about 20+ degrees cooler than it has been at that time of the day. Plus it's Friday which is always busier. So I decided instead to hit some range balls to end this week's golf. Best I can figure I hit/putted something like 500 balls this past week. Weather is supposed to be on the cooler side most of next week. I want to play 3 rounds next, even if it is a little more crowded on the course. Luckily crowds don't bother me, nor does slower play. I either play well, or I don't. No worries about my game here. I have put my golfing sticks away for the weekend, and dug out my walking sticks. Me, and my 4 legged buddy "Mik Boy" are going to hit some of the local hiking trails. At 18 months, and 120lbs, he needs some exercise......lol


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

As if I didn't know, it's been pointed out to me that part of my problem tolerating heat is that I'm overweight. I admit it. I need to lose about 30 lbs.

To that end, it's also been pointed out to me that preparing to stay hydrated on the course will do a lot more for me than drinking water or Gatorade on the course, not that I should stop that. Quick energy foods like my peanut butter sandwiches are apparently about the only good idea I have been working with up to now.

What was suggested to me was, hydrate a lot the night before. The fact that I'll go to the bathroom during the night is irrelevant. Most of the fluid is retained in beneficial ways. Going to the course well hydrated is supposed to make the day more tolerable, not that I won't feel as hot, but that I won't lose my energy as quickly.

I'm trying it and we'll see if it really makes a difference.

The next thing is to study what foods might lead to better energy retentioin if eaten in a period leading up to a game. Someone sent me an article about that, but I haven't had time to go through it yet.


----------

